# David "Honeyboy" Edwards



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

David "Honeyboy" Edwards (June 28, 1915 - August 29, 2011) was a Delta blues guitarist and singer from the American South. (from Wikipedia) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_"Honeyboy"_Edwards
















Questions for discussion:
How much you listened from David "Honeyboy" Edwards, do you like his music, your favorite album etc.?


----------

